# Annoying Problem: EAccessViolation



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't for the life of me figure out how to get rid of this, even though I've searched everywhere for the answer. Here's my problem:

When using my PC, I often get without any advance notice an annoying little box that pops up with this nag:

"EAccessViolation!"

I have to click on the "OK" to get rid of it, but it pops up for no reason at all. I can open a new browser, and once in a while it pops up. I click on an "OK" button in some dialog window that's open, and it pops up. In short, it pops up at unpredictable and random times.

I also get this nag popping up as well: 

"EPrivilege"

This one is less frequent but still pops up.

Has anyone heard of these, and if so, how do I stop this irritating crap from happening?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out how to get rid of this, even though I've searched everywhere for the answer. Here's my problem:
> 
> When using my PC, I often get without any advance notice an annoying little box that pops up with this nag:
> 
> ...


Do you have Neverwinter Nights installed? If so:
http://www.pcguide.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-25447.html

Also seen in SQL Server:
http://www.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/microsoft.public.sqlserver.security/2002-12/3972.html

And an application called TeamSpeak:
http://forum.goteamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=4053

SpyBot Search and Destroy (on uninstall)
http://www.safer-networking.org/pl/versionhistory/2.html

and numerous other applications, including Delphi. Without knowing what you're using your PC for, it's difficult to tell. Anything in the Event Log?


----------

